# Canelo vs Kirkland



## Blaze4:20 (May 15, 2015)

What did you guys think of the Canelo vs Kirkland fight? 
I think it was way better than Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 15, 2015)

Blaze4:20 said:


> What did you guys think of the Canelo vs Kirkland fight?
> I think it was way better than Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight!!


 Yep my consensus also.


----------

